# Trolling the Edge



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it a waste of time and gas to troll now for Marlin, Sail, Wahoo, and dolphin? Everyone is only posting tuna trips to the rigs.

Thanks


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the water temp is a little cool and not very clean. the month of may seems to always turn on for that area.You can always give it a shot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what happen to my post but we'll give it a go again.

The water temp is around 65-66 at the nipple, 131, and elbow with a few slightly warmer spots here and there. The ideal temp is going to be 76 and above but you can catch fish in cooler water. If it were me I wouldn't devote a whole day to trolling but I would put in a few hours of it anytime I was near the edge cause you just don't know.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

I've done well on Wahoo as well as raised acouple of bluesat the Elbow in earlyMay, but never tried before then. It is hard to find a good weather window this time of year, but if you can get out there, thereare probablysome hooters to be had.</p>


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

there on wed. 71.5 degrees. saw 3 flying fish!!! bottom dropping slow to start but ended up with the limit for 2 people.It took 2.5 hrs to gettem biting.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Went out tuesday and trolled the edge for 5 hours. Lost one wahoo on the troll, but ending up having a fun topwater bite of ajs at the tenneco. I say one more month til its really worth it.


----------

